# broken skeg



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can weld, bolt or glue a repair.
All sorts of add-ons and replacement parts.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&fkt=1869&fsdt=9281&q=lower+unit+skeg+repair&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=2cca7b2e99206b9c


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

almost anyone who welds aluminum can fix it, call a few shops in your area


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

does the lower unit need to be pulled in order to repair a skeg? for heat (seals)reasons I mean?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Doesn't need to be but it is far easier to take it to the repair place than to lug around an extra 100 lbs.


----------

